# Holes in anubias and crypts



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have been battling holes in my anubias nana and crypt lucens for a while and cannot figure out the problem. The holes are about 1-2mm diameter and appear in old and new growth. The tank has shrimp, tetras, otos and some pond and the common orange rams horn snails.


I thought it might have to do with K, Ca or Mg but I dont think so anymore.

This tank (30g) is med-high light with CO2 injection .

For ferts, I dose about 15ppm NO3 from KNO3 (9.5ppm K), 5ppm K from K2SO4, 2.5 PPM P from KH2PO4. For traces, I currently have the usual 1tbs plantex into 500mL and dose 12-18mL per week. I have dosed as high as 3x this before.
I ALSO (didn't in the past, but have for the past month or two trying to fight the holes) Seachem Equilibrium. I have a mix of 1/2 cup in 1000mL (no it doesnt all disolve in 1000mL and yes I have to shake it up and dose a suspension to the tank) and dose 1oz (30mL) at my weekly WC (40-50%). THis equilib dosage gives and additional 0.04ppm Fe, 2.03ppm Ca, 0.8 ppm Mg and 6.37ppm K .


Any ideas out there?


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

No ideas, but I have a similar problem so here's more data. I recently moved and the new place has very soft water. Earlier where there was hard water, i didnt have any problems with holes in the anubias. However, I did have at one time when i wasnt dosing K or Mg. At this new place, I didnt dose K or Mg or even N for almost 2 weeks, and the holes started to appear. In my case, the edges of the anubias leaves also appear a bit crumpled, more wave-like. I had also upped the dosing of Fe and P in the last 2 weeks. I started dosing K and Mg today, so lets see how it goes... I am yet to test the tap water, I will try to do so over the weekend and then compare notes with you (since the only things that changed in the past 2 weeks are the tap water and not dosing K and Mg )


----------

